# Welcome to the Korean Forum / 한국어 포럼에 오신 것을 환영합니다



## Rallino

*NB: Please notice that WR is not a free translation service.*

Help the Korean forum get off to a good start by asking some questions.

*Steps:
*

Register (if you're not registered already) 
Click "New Thread" to ask a question. 
*
1. *Be helpful, not hurtful.
If someone's language background isn't perfect, don't treat him/her badly.

*2. *Be polite.
The use of "hello", "hi" and "thank you" are welcome. 

*3.* Reply in the same language as the first post. 
If the thread's first post is in English, don't reply in Korean. The reverse case also stands: If the thread has started in Korean, don't change the language to English. 

*4. *Look for the answer in dictionaries first. 

*5. *Put the word or phrase in the title when asking a question. (Avoid "translation please", "how do I say this?", "does this word exist?", "I'm new" and the like.)

*6. *Always provide an example sentence to show the context.

*7. *Use the *report-a-post* feature in the bottom left corner of each post, if you read a post that contains questionable language/pictures or if you feel it does not belong to this specific forum. This will help to run the forum smoothly.

*8. *Don’t use the forum as a chat board (it is inefficient); use the private message (PM) feature (PC users, right click the member’s name) if you want to send a personal message to another forum member.

*9. *Do not post links to commercial sites. This is an advertising free forum and we want to keep it this way. 

*10. *If you have further questions please post them in the "Comments and Suggestions" Forum or send a private message (PM) to your favorite moderator.

*11. *Please check the forum rules periodically since they will be updated whenever necessary.

For a detailed list, please check the comprehensive WR Rules


*Citations and Sources*
Please remember that whenever you *take anything from another source*, such as a dictionary, a textbook, or another website, you should *acknowledge your source* with a citation and, if possible, a link.

In addition to preventing *copyright violations*, this is fair and ethical and acknowledges other people's work and effort. To copy without acknowledgement is *plagiarism*. Moreover, it is very helpful to other foreros to know where you get your information.

The rules prohibit quoting more than 4 sentences of a text or 4 lines of lyrics. This *does not mean* that quotes under 4 sentences may be copied without acknowledgement.

******Attention Please*****
*​

You may not post audio or video files or links unless you get moderator approval ahead of time. 
All these threads need to say which moderator approved it. 
All audio and video files and links that do not have prior approval will be deleted. 
Permission will not be granted after the fact for deleted files or links. Please ask first.


----------



## Rallino

_*공지지: WR는 무료 번역 서비스를 제공하지 않는다는 걸 알아주시기 바랍니다.*_

한국어 포럼은 여러분들의 질문을 통해 성장합니다.

*방법:
*


아직 가입하지 않았다면 가입한다. 
"New Thread (새 글 쓰기)"를 클릭해 질문한다. 
*
1.* 상대방의 기분을 고려해 주세요.
잘 모르는 건 서로 도와 주도록 합시다. 예의를 갖춰 행동합시다.

*2.* 인사는 상냥하게!
"안녕하세요", "고맙습니다" 등의 인사를 잊지 마세요.

*3.* 답변은 원글의 언어와 동일한 언어로 해 주세요.
처음 글이 영어로 쓰여있다면, 한국어로 답변하지 마세요. 반대의 경우도 마찬가지입니다.
처음 글이 한국어라면, 영어로 언어를 바꾸지 마세요.

*4.* 질문이나 답변을 하기 앞서 먼저 사전을 찾아 봅시다.

*5.* 질문하는 내용의 핵심 단어나 문장을 제목으로 해 주세요.
("번역 부탁드려요", "이거 어떻게 말하죠?", "이런 단어가 있나요?", "여기 처음이에요" 등의 제목은 삼가해 주세요.)

*6.* 글의 맥락을 더욱 확실하게 하기 위한 예문을 같이 넣어 주세요.

*7.* 게시판 성격에 맞지 않는 언어나 사진을 발견했다면, 게시물 왼쪽 하단에 위치한 *report-a-post* (신고하기) 기능을 이용해 주세요. 여러분의 참여가 더 나은 포럼을 만드는 데 보탬이 됩니다.

*8.* 이 포럼은 채팅방이 아니에요. 개인적인 메시지는 PM (Private Message, 쪽지 기능)을 이용해 주세요. (PC 사용자라면 보내고자 하는 상대방 ID 위에 커서를 대고 우클릭)

*9.* 상업 사이트의 링크를 걸지 말아 주세요. 이 포럼은 광고를 일절 허용하지 않고 있으며, 앞으로도 죽 그렇게 유지할 생각입니다.

*10.* 다른 질문이 있다면 Comments and Suggestions 포럼에 글을 올리거나, 여러분이 원하시는 Moderator(관리자)에게 PM (쪽지)을 보내 주세요.

*11.* 게시판 규칙은 필요할 때마다 갱신될 수 있습니다. 종종 게시판 규칙을 확인해 주세요.

더 자세한 게시판 규칙은 "여기 (comprehensive WR Rules)"에서 확인할 수 있습니다.



*인용 **및 **출처*​ 
사전, 교과서, 다른 웹사이트 등을 이용해 글을 쓸 때에는 반드시 출처를 밝히고, 가능하다면 링크를 걸어야 합니다.

이는 저작권 위반을 방지하려는 노력 뿐만 아니라 다른 사람의 값진 노력에 감사를 표시하는 정당하고 윤리적인 일이기도 합니다. 출처를 밝히지 않고 글을 복사하는 것은 곧 *표절* 임을 명심하세요. 또한, 여러분이 어디서 정보를 얻었는지 다른 사람에게 밝히는 것은 이타적인 행동이기도 합니다.

한 글에 4 문장을 초과하는 인용구 및 4 줄을 초과하는 노랫말은 개제할 수 없습니다. 물론 4 문장 이하의 인용문이라 하더라도 반드시 출처를 밝혀야 합니다.



**** 꼭 읽어 주세요 ****​ 

관리자의 사전 승인 없이 음성/영상 파일을 개제할 수 없습니다. 
만약 승인을 받았다면 반드시 승인을 한 관리자를 밝혀야 합니다. 
사전 승인을 받지 않은 음성/영상 파일은 삭제됩니다. 
한 번 음성/영상 게시물이 삭제된다면, 다시는 관련 글을 올릴 수 없습니다. 반드시         관리자와 상의해 주세요.


----------

